# Mini donkey premature labor?



## MaryZoe (Jul 16, 2017)

Our mini donkey is due in September (we think--we bought her pregnant). Last night she suffered some sort of trauma when we were out (I also lost two chickens). Don't know what happened, but she ended up with a leg caught on her halter. We got home, removed the bent halter, then checked for injuries. She seemed fine. This morning she is showing signs of impending labor. She is laying down, her vulva is showing some contractions, and she will not eat. Is there anything we can do? We are heartsick that she might lose the baby. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alibo (Jul 20, 2017)

Trying to give this thread a bump, any word?


----------



## MaryZoe (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for your help. It turns out that after a couple scary days, things calmed down and our pregnant jennet is back to normal. We kept her as quiet as we could for those 2 days, kept the other animals away from her, and let her rest. Seems like all is well now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alibo (Jul 23, 2017)

Great to hear! Sorry you did not find more help here, I have found quite a few members are very anti donkey


----------



## MaryZoe (Jul 23, 2017)

Haha. II just figured no one who read it had experienced anything similar. Anyone who is anti-donkey just needs to hang out with them more!


----------

